# THE RUNWAY > Cruise Travel Forum >  BaiChay Night Market- useful souvenir stalls or tourist trap?

## anhsonparadise

Before and after a Halong Bay cruise there are still plenty of things to do, the BaiChay night market being one of them. For many this is a useful opportunity to pick up some personal souvenirs or perhaps a gift or two for friends and family. For others this is a tourist nightmare, an unpleasant stain on their Halong Bay experience.


Bai Chay Night Market
Whether you are on a luxury Halong Bay cruise or a more basic Halong Bay junk tour, there will be a chance to visit the market if you are only going for the day. Those on overnight Halong Bay tours may have to resign themselves to the fact that they wont be visiting[img][/img] the market as it only opens at about 5pm and goes on until 11pm- the time when you will be out at sea. For most it will be convenient to visit after making the Hanoi to Halong Bay journey by road but before the Halong Bay cruise. For others it will be better to visit after the Halong Bay tour.


Souvenirs at Bai Chay Night Market
Before making the decision to go to BaiChay night market, it is important to be as informed as possible so that you know what youre getting yourself in for. During quieter times in Halong Bay the market makes for a pleasant walk around. If a seller bothers you with something that youre not interested in, there is nothing wrong with politely but firmly refusing the item and walking away. At busier times of year the market can be packed with people from all four corners and it may even be difficult getting a sellers attention.


Pearl at Night Market
This has been a complete waste of time, says Kenny Rutherfood from the UK, the Halong Bay market was packed full of people and it seems to be selling only overpriced tack. Needless to say Kenny left empty handed. Other tourists were more positive about the experience. OK so there is a lot of not nice things in the market, but if you look hard and know how to bargain you can get some good deals, says Roxanne Clarette from France. The women selling things can be pushy but if you are polite and respectful then they warm up and can be a lot of fun, even if you are battling over 50 cents.
BaiChay market is a way for local people, particularly women, to benefit from the thousands of tourists that pass through their city everyday to see the natural world wonder of Halong Bay. So if you have the time then why not spend a few dollars? The BaiChay night market is only a 15-20 minute taxi ride from the Paradise Suites Hotel.


Source: http://paradisecruises.vn & http://halongparadisesuites.com
For more information , please visit: http://bestcruiseshalong.com or http://wlinktravel.com

----------

